# Fischbilder 2011



## Koi-Uwe (4. Jan. 2011)

Nabend ihr Fischverrückten 

Auch wenn es wohl im Moment noch nichts zum zeigen gibt, ich denke in ein paar Tagen schaut der ein oder andere Fisch mal nach oben.


Also her mit den Bildern (ich hab leider noch kein aktuelles Bild aus 2011)


----------



## VolkerN (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

Hallo Uwe,

ich glaub grad waeren Fischbilder nur mit ner sehr guten Waermebildkamera moeglich 

...aber ab Morgen solls ja endlich mal wieder richtig Tauwetter geben :beten


----------



## Digicat (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

[OT]Servus Volker

Auch wenn wir uns wünschen das das Eis weg taut ... Vorsicht [/OT]


----------



## Regs (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

Hi,
dann halt mal was aus dem Aquarium 

 

Eine meiner Neuerwerbungen, ich hab mich in Orandas verliebt. Das Wen ist übrigens kein Geschwür sondern besteht nur aus Fettgewebe - quasi so eine Art Pils-Pickel auf dem Kopf  
Meine Teichfische habe ich leider schon seit Wochen nicht gesehen, obwohl ich täglich um den Teich herum schleiche, Schnee abräume, etc. Hoffentlich geht es den Goldies dort gut.


----------



## toschbaer (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

Draußen vor der Tür    

              

           

           

           

          

          

           

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## canis (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

Super Bilder, danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## Regs (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

Wow, das sind ja traumhaft schöne Aufnahmen, Friedhelm. Die Sony Alpha 300 ist ja keine Unterwasserkamera - wie hast Du so tolle Fotos hin bekommen?


----------



## toschbaer (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

Danke für die   

Die Sony hat kein Unterwassergehäuse, aber die Innenhälterung hat eine Scheibe  
Diese Fische habe ich als kleine "Sprotten" gekauft, vor 7 bzw. 3 Monate hatten die Koi noch 7 cm- jetzt sind die größten bei fast 30 cm und ich füttere ca. 1% vom Körpergewicht der Koi. Die Fische werden im Frühjahr wenn der alte Teich vielleicht mal fertig und der neue Filter zusammengebaut ist - dort einziehen.


Im Teichraum sind noch ein paar             

                      


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Regs (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

Hallo Friedhelm,
das ist ja herrlich den Fischen so zuschauen zu können. In so kurzer Zeit auf 7 - 30 cm - das ist ja schon fast bedrohlich.. :hai


----------



## toschbaer (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

Ich glaube auch dass die Koi - 2 Fastentage einlegen sollten, 

nur dann brauche ich keine Pflanzen mehr in die IH zu geben ; denn diese sind dann in "0. nichts- wechhhh".


----------



## Inken (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

Wow, Friedhelm, wirklich tolle Aufnahmen.. 

Besonders mag ich die ganz Weißen, wie sagt man da? Platin? 

Wirklich, wirklich schön!


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

So eine IH ist ja wirklich klasse!
Tolle Bilder, danke für's Zeigen.


----------



## Thundergirl (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

Hallo Teichfreunde...

nachdem 2 meiner Koi den bisherigen Winter nicht überstanden haben und einer auf der Krankenstation ist, erfreut sich der Rest der Meute bester Gesundheit und hat sogar schon ein wenig Hunger.


----------



## VolkerN (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

Nachdem es nun schon einige Tage recht "warm" war hab ich am Samstag die Fische gefuettert. Sie waren aber sowas von begeistert 

Da hab ich gleich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht... 

Es ist zu erwarten das es in den kommenden Tagen wieder abkuehlt. Drum werd ich auch erstmal nix mehr fuettern.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

Hallo Volker,
wie ich sehe, hast Du auch ein paar Sarasa schwimmen
Schöne Fischis, nicht wahr?
Bei uns sind 5 Stück unterwegs...


----------



## Boxerfan (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*



 Hallo,
habe mich heute auch mal an ein Bild von meinen Kleinen herangewagt
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## guenter (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

Nun kann ich sie auch wieder richtig sehen.
Sie stehen alle in einer Tiefe von 45cm, 
schon den ganzen Winter hindurch.


----------



## Nikolai (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

Hallo Friedhelm,

tolle Bilde  

Der weiße und der rotgescheckte Koi könnten Zwillinge von meinen sein. (siehe Album).
Ein Blick durch eine Scheibe hat etwas besonderes. Man kommt den Fischen wesentlich näher.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## VolkerN (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Hallo Volker,
> wie ich sehe, hast Du auch ein paar Sarasa schwimmen
> Schöne Fischis, nicht wahr?
> Bei uns sind 5 Stück unterwegs...



Hallo Eva-Maria,

bei uns sind von den Sarasas 10 Stueck unterwegs. Sie sind immer wieder schoen anzuschaun und sobalds waermer wird gehoeren sie mit zu den ganz Aktiven 

Sie "jagen" sich dann gern spielenderweise durch den Teich ...oder flitzen als "Schwarm" herum.


----------



## Benseoo7 (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fischbilder 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
erst mal ein frohes Neues...habe nicht die beste Kamera aber man kann was erkennen und für mich ganz wichtig der Platinum. Der Dussel ist komischer weise vor der Kalteperiode in den flacheren Teil des Teiches geschwommen und ich war fest der Überzeugung, das Er es nicht schafft. Ich halte nur den vorderen Teil mit Hilfe einer kleinen 1600l/h Pumpe die Oberfläche frei. Dieser Teil ist auch 1,9m Tief und der hintere nur ca 0,70m ....komischer weise alles jut mit dem Kumpel.:gdaumen


----------

